# Shall the Queen Step Down and Let Charles Rule England?



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

Or will she rule until she dies? 

The Windsor Knot - Will Charles become king sooner than expected?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm going to go with the alternate theory that when the Queen steps down, William becomes King, and Charles is skipped over.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I'm going to go with the alternate theory that when the Queen steps down, William becomes King, and Charles is skipped over.



Oh, the _Illuminati _will LOVE that!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2010)

It's why Wills is getting married.  He needs to prove that he can continue the Dynasty with Good Breeding Stock and not embarrass the Royal Franchise.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> It's why Wills is getting married.  He needs to prove that he can continue the Dynasty with Good Breeding Stock and not embarrass the Royal Franchise.



But he is the Anti-Christ, so what does it matter?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

Ain't gonna happen. Thank God! Queen E is a cool old lady... her son is a whiny assed idiot... Her grandson is hot and should marry me 'stead of Kate. I'd be a fab Queen!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2010)

The Devil has powers to put on a Pleasing Face.

Handsome Will and Lovely Kate will lull the world into a false sense of security...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ain't gonna happen. Thank God! Queen E is a cool old lady... her son is a whiny assed idiot... Her grandson is hot and should marry me 'stead of Kate. I'd be a fab Queen!



Princess CG? Doesn't quite have the right ring to it.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 20, 2010)

No. She should step down and end the monarchy. 

It's a silly thing to have a queen.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2010)

She won't.  England is twee little tourist spot, with the Royals as a big draw.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't gonna happen. Thank God! Queen E is a cool old lady... her son is a whiny assed idiot... Her grandson is hot and should marry me 'stead of Kate. I'd be a fab Queen!
> ...



Ahhhh! I wanna be Queen! I would grant USMB the Royal Squeal of Approval... and knight Gunny and all the Admins and Moddies.


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2010)

I have given much consideration to the question posed in the OP.

The importance of the lineage of the Royal Family, where the Queen (or the King as the case may be) is the titular head of the British government cannot be overstated.

Unless it can.  I mean, I did leave the proper clue.  I said "titular."

No no.  I'm not thinking of breasts.






Although, honestly, I AM thinking of boobs, like, for instance:  






since the entire Royal Family doesn't matter worth a tinker's damn in hell, my question is:  does it matter if the Queens steps down or dies in order to get Prince Chuckles on the throne?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Well, if we can't believe a youtube vid, what can we believe? *


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT34cIASFqM[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2010)

By the way, there is a persistent rumor (err-- rumour) that Prince Charles is gay.

So, when he assumes the throne, won't he *be* the Queen?


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> No. She should step down and end the monarchy.
> 
> It's a silly thing to have a queen.



That sounds slightly traitorous. 

Doesn't Canada still pledge allegiance to the Queen, same with Australia?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 20, 2010)

yes canada does...the queen will not step down......william will leapfrog charles


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 20, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Or will she rule until she dies?
> 
> The Windsor Knot - Will Charles become king sooner than expected?



AWWW SHIT!!!

This is some fuckin' exciting stuff!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 20, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > No. She should step down and end the monarchy.
> ...



Yes.

And more importantly, I just thanked you for that post and now you have been thanked 1,000 times.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



A polite 'you're welcome' would be nice. Some people have no manners. *Tuts*


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ain't gonna happen. Thank God! Queen E is a cool old lady... her son is a whiny assed idiot... Her grandson is hot and should marry me 'stead of Kate. I'd be a fab Queen!



But Cal G you are a Queen, a Drama Queen! J/K


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 20, 2010)

I just saw a documentary on Charles and the general consensus was that William will not leapfrog Charles.  He has two sons then however many Will has will add to the lineage, there's no hurry to get Will in there and for him to provide an heir.


----------



## Colin (Dec 20, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Or will she rule until she dies?
> 
> The Windsor Knot - Will Charles become king sooner than expected?



Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2010)

Colin said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Or will she rule until she dies?
> ...


Colin, I have a question:

Is the Royal family mainly just a national soap opera; and in reality have no political power?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 20, 2010)

Colin said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Or will she rule until she dies?
> ...



Aww, Colin, I like this topic.  Give us the inside scoop about royalty over there.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

Colin said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Or will she rule until she dies?
> ...



How *dare *you use that kind of language in my thread?

I will now chastise you, give you 20  and a  to top it off!


----------



## Mini 14 (Dec 20, 2010)

Seriously.......does anybody really care?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Aww, Colin, I like this topic.  Give us the inside scoop about royalty over there.


Yea, the inside dirt from a real "Limey" would be great!!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mini 14 said:


> Seriously.......does anybody really care?



I guess the people that posted in this thread do!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, Colin, I like this topic.  Give us the inside scoop about royalty over there.
> ...



Ask that Limey where he's going to be a week from tomorrow.....................


----------



## rikules (Dec 20, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Or will she rule until she dies?
> 
> The Windsor Knot - Will Charles become king sooner than expected?



I am under the impression that the queen is now just a figurehead position...

neither she nor any of the royal family actually RULE


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> I just saw a documentary on Charles and the general consensus was that William will not leapfrog Charles.  He has two sons then however many Will has will add to the lineage, there's no hurry to get Will in there and for him to provide an heir.


ah, only the first born actually adds to the lineage
when the last "first born" has a child, that takes the place of the previous 2nd born, if i remember correctly


----------



## Annie (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm waiting for them to appoint an Irishman or Welshman at the helm. Yeah, I know.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 20, 2010)

rikules said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Or will she rule until she dies?
> ...



That is true, however her representative (the Governor General) in Australia sacked that country's PM in 1975...1975 Australian constitutional crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Colin (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



The Monarch has no political power whatsoever. The royal family is one of our best tourist attractions. Simple as that.


----------



## Colin (Dec 20, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hahaha! Here's a clue. They'll be saying, who's 'ere.


----------



## Granny (Dec 20, 2010)

If Charles had any brains or decency in him, he would do as King Edward did and abdicate.  Edward apparently had many affairs and put any duties to his country aside to marry American divorcee Wallis Simpson with whom he had a long affair.  My recollection is the affair did not go over well with the Brits.  He and Wallis went into permanent exile somewhere in France.

Charles should do the same - abdicate so William can take the throne and Charles and his long time paramour and current wife can disappear to the hills of Scotland to pursue his various mundane hobbies/interests.  He's just not "King" material and likely would be absolutely miserable carrying out any kind of royal duties.


----------



## Colin (Dec 20, 2010)

Granny said:


> If Charles had any brains or decency in him, he would do as King Edward did and abdicate.  Edward apparently had many affairs and put any duties to his country aside to marry American divorcee Wallis Simpson with whom he had a long affair.  My recollection is the affair did not go over well with the Brits.  He and Wallis went into permanent exile somewhere in France.
> 
> Charles should do the same - abdicate so William can take the throne and Charles and his long time paramour and current wife can disappear to the hills of Scotland to pursue his various mundane hobbies/interests.  He's just not "King" material and likely would be absolutely miserable carrying out any kind of royal duties.



You forgot to mention Edward's sympathy for the Nazis and his friendship with Hitler. Another reason he did not endear himself to the British.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I'm going to go with the alternate theory that when the Queen steps down, William becomes King, and Charles is skipped over.



thats whats he gets for botching Diana's murder. To many loose ends, the dolt.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





I guess this means I have to rep a Canucks fan.


----------

